# Sabre Lathe by McGraw Edison Bersted Div.



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am new to this posting of stuff on a computer and hope this works. I found this site yesterday, while searching for spare parts to refurbish my Sears/Mcgraw Edison, Bersted Div. Sabre lathe Model 76100-A. I have had it since 1969 and worked it rather hard. I have the original manual w/spare parts list and exploded views as well as all the attachments and how to use them. Sears does not even recognize the tool on their computerized spare parts web site, and so I am left to my own devices to find parts for this fun machine. Specifically, I need new electric motor brushes at a reasonable cost. The parts manual shows them as p/n A660-56. I have also learned that this identical tool was sold by other outlets, such as Toastmaster, J.C. Penny for instance.
My other lathes are a 1938 Craftsman iron bed unit that I restored last year, and a 1880's watchmakers bench lathe.
If anybody knows where I can get the motor brushes let me know please.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Rick,don't know your location but....have you looked for an "old" motor shop in your area?And I know old is a relative term.....but you're looking for a shop thats been around since,hopefully that lathes,born on date.These shops are still around.....they usually are in industrial areas of larger cities.It'll be an older run-down kind of place.Once there go in and find the oldest guy in there.Anyone less than 50 or so ain't gonna know where all those "special" parts are if it isn't on a computer.Which,theres a good chance they won't be.

Others on here are liable to help probably better......I just like those old industrial places and have found them very accomodating.Good luck and check back in.Am sure there'd be some drooling if you could post pics of your other lathes.I'm only one step above computer illiterate,got my son to help me with pictures.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*get these guys on the phone*

http://www.helwigcarbon.com/products/carbon-brushes/electric-motor-generator-brushes.html

and give them the dimensions and threads, if any on the caps.I know nothing about them myself, but start here and see what they say.
For older machines part nos. and make and model don't work these days. You need to go by the sizes.... same with bearings.
 bill


Hey BW I thought I helped you posting pictures? :laughing:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Bill,yes you did!

The kids showed me how to get them on computer.And this camera still goes in and out on its internal vs storing it on the little chip.Which dosn't make a gauldang bit of sense to me.......If you don't touch anything on camera,wouldn't it make sense that the settings would stay the same........Duh.But they don't.

Rick,this site is easy to post pics on.....if you look on the page when you're making a post.Look down a little....see where it says Manage Attatchments.Thats where you need to click on......it takes maybe four,pretty easy steps and it works.Good luck,BW


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re:Motor Brushes for my sabre lathe*

I thanks you all for the suggestions on locating motor brushes and will follow up on them.
As for a photo of my other lathes, I only have photos of the 1938 Craftsman unit which I restored last year and it is not mounted on the latest bench. Non the less I will try to post a couple here now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How about a picture of the headstock*

I have an old Craftsman very much like that, But I can't tell from your picture and I got dizzy standing on the wall to view it.....:laughing: bill

Whew...that's better:


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

I added a couple more photos in an "album".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You gotta stop this Rick*



Rick Caruso said:


> I added a couple more photos in an "album".


You need to rotate your picture 90 degrees or you'll drive us all crazy. I don't know if your photo software will do it, or you can hold the camera horizontal rather than vertical.
I used a free program called Paint. Get it here: http://www.getpaint.net/download.html
You can rotate, resize and add text to images. Save them to "My Pictures" in MS XP and then you can "browse" and post them here.  bill
BTW I'll take a picture of my old lathe in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Follow-up on my motor brush search*

I have followed up on the two suggestions that I received on where to look for motor brushes. The Helwig Carbon Products Co. discussion was very informative and they are willing to tool up to make me at set, but the cost is extremely high and the minimum quantity is also too high, so scratch that idea. The suggestion to talk to a local motor rebuilding shop also resulted in a dead end, because they won't talk about any motor less than 5HP and consider fraction HP sizes as throwaway material. So the search goes on. Again thanks for the suggestions. RICK


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try This*

take a photo of the brushes showing both ends and a measurement of the section and length as accurately as possible. Usually they will be a rectangular section from 1/2" to 1" long. 
There may be a newer tool that uses the same dimensions and the brushes can be substituted. For example, Harbor Freight often includes an extra set of brushes with their tools. If you happen to have one or know of someone who has, have them check the brushes for size. I'm curious why that older machine would use brushes AC/DC type motor rather than an induction motor. A photo of the motor and name plate would also be helpful.  bill


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Rick Caruso said:


> I have followed up on the two suggestions that I received on where to look for motor brushes. The Helwig Carbon Products Co. discussion was very informative and they are willing to tool up to make me at set, but the cost is extremely high and the minimum quantity is also too high, so scratch that idea. The suggestion to talk to a local motor rebuilding shop also resulted in a dead end, because they won't talk about any motor less than 5HP and consider fraction HP sizes as throwaway material. So the search goes on. Again thanks for the suggestions. RICK




In a pinch, I have taken brushes out of an old motor and machined them down to fit. That carbon cuts pretty easy with a file. You just have to play with them to get a good fit.


Check here:

http://www.centralvacuumstores.com/cvs/motor-carbon-brushes.php


May have to buy a set that's a little bigger, and file them down to size. Doesn't take very long.


----------



## nicholasdoyle (Sep 17, 2011)

I just bought this lathe at a garage sale. It seems to have all the parts though I'm not sure what to expect as it is my first lathe. Would you be able to copy that manual and post it on here? That would be so helpful.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey Rick, have you tried to see what Lowe's has on hand? I know they do sell motor components in their little knick-knack section where all the oddball screws and nuts are. I'm guessing they won't have something that size - but you never can tell sometimes.

Also you may see what Radioshack has on hand. I know most people shun that place because all they seem to sell nowadays are cell phones and horrible cell phone contracts - but their parts bins usually have things like what you're looking for as well.

Worst that can happen is you run around town a bit and waste some time.

I was also thinking Vetco might have something http://shop.vetcosurplus.com/catalog/default.php
but a quick search didn't turn anything up.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*EBay has some too*

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=electric+motor+brushes
What don't they have on here.... :blink: bill

BTW Rick have you gone AWOL?


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

nicholasdoyle said:


> I just bought this lathe at a garage sale. It seems to have all the parts though I'm not sure what to expect as it is my first lathe. Would you be able to copy that manual and post it on here? That would be so helpful.


Mr Doyle>>>I wil be pleased to scan a copy of the 15 page manual "HOW TO USE YOUR SABRE LATHE" that came with my original purchase of the machine back in 1969. My wife said that she thought it may already exist in some archive and will look for it tomorrow. 
RICK CARUSO


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=electric+motor+brushes
> What don't they have on here.... :blink: bill
> 
> BTW Rick have you gone AWOL?


Woodthings>>>I will study the e-bay site to see what might be listed that will fit my needs. Thanks for the tip. I have been busy buying a new Ford Fusion for my dear wife; restoring an antique childs wood play table; and restoring an antique childs bentwood back chair, so I haven't been on the computer much. I still have a loft full of antique children's furniture to restore.
Rick Caruso


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

klr650 said:


> Hey Rick, have you tried to see what Lowe's has on hand? I know they do sell motor components in their little knick-knack section where all the oddball screws and nuts are. I'm guessing they won't have something that size - but you never can tell sometimes.
> 
> Also you may see what Radioshack has on hand. I know most people shun that place because all they seem to sell nowadays are cell phones and horrible cell phone contracts - but their parts bins usually have things like what you're looking for as well.
> 
> ...


KLR650>>>Two good tips to chase down about motor brush sources. Lowes and Radioshack are directly across the street from one another where I live. I will check them both out this coming week. Thanks for the tip.
RICK CARUSO


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

H. A. S. said:


> In a pinch, I have taken brushes out of an old motor and machined them down to fit. That carbon cuts pretty easy with a file. You just have to play with them to get a good fit.
> 
> 
> Check here:
> ...


H.A.S>>>Thanks for the suggestion to cut them down which is the same tip that I got from Helwig Carbon Products tech dept. The vacuum cleaner website does not give dimension, or other specs of their brushes, so a phone call will be needed to their tech dept.
Rick caruso


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was at a Sears Hardware store and they had a section of drawers in the hardware section that were labeled 'Hard to Find Parts' or some such thing. Anyway, among the drawers were assorted brushes.

Bill


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

For those who asked for the copy of the McGraw Edison Sabre lathe manual I added a file to my album with the 15 page manual. Also I have a better handle on the brushes i need now, thanks to all the suggestions.
Rick Caruso


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*way to go rick*



Rick Caruso said:


> For those who asked for the copy of the McGraw Edison Sabre lathe manual I added a file to my album with the 15 page manual. Also I have a better handle on the brushes i need now, thanks to all the suggestions.
> Rick Caruso


Let's see some photos of that unit showing the motor.  bill


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

*PICTURES OF MaGRAW EDISON SABRE LATHE MOTOR*

Hi and thanks for the interest in the saber lathe. At this time the little machine is disected and sittingin a bsaket and on one of my workbenches. I will take a photo in the morning. It looks better when it is all assembled. The good news is that today I made contact with a local source that will have appropriate motor brushes in a couple of days, and I can proceed with the re-assembly. The brushes will come from small company that makes brushes located in Ashland OH. They will only cost $3, but shipping is another $5.50.

I just got some nice blocks of black walnut and am anxious to get turning out some Christmas presents.
Rick Caruso


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Sears Hardware*



dodgeboy77 said:


> I was at a Sears Hardware store and they had a section of drawers in the hardware section that were labeled 'Hard to Find Parts' or some such thing. Anyway, among the drawers were assorted brushes.
> 
> Bill


Bill, I ran the Sears Hardware lead into the ground (as well as Corporate Sears Service Parts) and got nowhere. I have now located a supplier that will ship a set of brushes via a third party and I will hopefully have them in hand in a couple of days. The local Sears Hardware stores have been liquidating rapidly. One closed two months ago and another has about 30 more days. The next nearest one is about an hour drive away. Thanks for trying to help. :smile:
Rick Caruso


----------



## nicholasdoyle (Sep 17, 2011)

*thanks rick!*

Rick, thank you for posting that manual. 
- nick


----------



## jaguar1201 (Sep 7, 2011)

*McGraw Edison Sabre Lathe Rebuild Photos*

Sorry that I left you hanging waiting for my response for the McGraw Edison Sabre Lathe photos, but I got sick and had surgery and haven't been on-line. Today I added an album with six photos. I finally had the motor brushes made from my sample (and got some spare brushes to boot) at a nearby brush manufacturer (OHIO CARBON INDUSTRIES) that has been in business about 100 years. They pride themselves on making ANY brushes needed for old machinery, if they don't already have them in stock, and are easy to work with. So after cleaning a lot of sawdust out of the guts and removing the old grease in the gear box and filling it with new Mobil grease, it is rejuvenated. The one photo shows a stick that I turned down a bit from a block just for a flight test of the machine. I gave the stick to my wife for further work on her Dremel Moto Lathe (she has two of them).


----------



## BROOKS102 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks you so much for posting these pages of your manual, been looking for a manual for a while. again thanks.


----------



## RoyB (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello. New to site. How do we find the manuel you said you put on your site. Found mini lathe at dump and want to revive it.
Thanks
Roy & Chris Boushon


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RoyB said:


> Hello. New to site. How do we find the manuel you said you put on your site. Found mini lathe at dump and want to revive it.
> Thanks
> Roy & Chris Boushon


I believe you are addressing Rick Caruso. Looking him up he hasn't been here in 8 years. I believe Woodenthings is the only member still here.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like file is still here:

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/mem...albums/user-manual-mcgraw-edison-sabre-lathe/


----------



## Aaron Wray (Dec 2, 2019)

FrankC, I tried to pull up the link but nothing showed up. Just took me back to the main page. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks In advance!


----------



## greeneyeris (Jun 25, 2020)

Were you able to locate this manual? I’m looking for it too, and also could not access it with the link posted above.


----------



## BudyG (8 mo ago)

New here. 
Thank you for the manual to theSabre mini lathe.
I just inherited one and have been looking at getting one. 
I plugged it in and it spins. It needs to be cleaned up a little. What should I start with? Should I break it down, clean up whatever I can, grease, oil, lubricate things and try again?
Thanks in advance.


----------

